# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  تذكرة هامة : دعاء عقد نية الصيام

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 				  دعاء نية الصوم                

قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم، إنما الأعمال بالنيات، لذلك علينا أن  نعرف أهمية النية في الصيام وما هي صيغة النية، نقدم لكم معلوماتٍ عن دعاء  نية الصوم في رمضان:هل نية صيام رمضان كافية عن نية صيام كل يوم على حده؟
من  المعلوم ان كل شخص يقوم آخر الليل ويتسحر فأنه قد أراد الصوم ولا شك في  هذا، لان كل عاقل يفعل الشئ بااختياره لا يمكن أن يفعله إلا بإرادة.  والإرادة هي النية ,فا الإنسان لا يأكل في آخر الليل إلا من احل الصوم ,  ولو كان مراده مجرد الأكل لم يكن من عادته أن يأكل في هذا الوقت. فهذه هي  النية ولكن يحتاج إلى مثل هذا السؤال فيما لو قدر أن شخصاً نام قبل غروب  الشمس في رمضان وبقى نائماً لم يوقظة احد حتى طلع الفجر من اليوم التالي،  فهل نقول أن صومه اليوم التالي صوماً صحيحاً بناءً على النية السابقة ؟ أو  نقول أن صومه غير صحيح. ,لأنه لم ينوي في ليلته ؟ أو نقول أن صومه صحيح.
فإن  القول الراحج أن نية صيام رمضان في أوله كافية , ولا يحتاج إلي تجديد لكل  يوم. اللهم إلا أن يوجد سبب يبيح الفطر في أثناء الشهر فحينئذٍ لابد من نية  جديدة لاستئناف الصوم.
لا تنسى دعاء نية صيام شهر رمضان المبارك في أول ليلة من رمضان
[ اللهم إني نويت أن أصوم رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً فأغفر لي ماتقدم من ذنبي وما تأخر ]اللهم آمين.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك حبيبنا كسلاوي
اللهم أعنا على صيامه وقيامه
*

----------


## حودا

*اعاننا الله واياكم علي الصيام والقيام وجزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*مشكور 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ربنا يقدرنا جميعا على الصيام والقيام
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*عليكم بالسحور في آخر الوقت هو برهان نية الصيام لكل يوم 
 السحور بركة كما قال الحبيب المصطفي عليه الصلاة والسلام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*]

يا سلااااااااام،،،
لكن دحين الناس دى ما قعدوا بدرى،،،
ابو الجرسة ظاااااااتو،
هههههههها
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

]

يا سلااااااااام،،،
لكن دحين الناس دى ما قعدوا بدرى،،،
ابو الجرسة ظاااااااتو،
هههههههها



لا لا يادكتور مغربت خلاس
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*بارك الله فيك و تقبل الله صيامنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*لك التحية كسلاوى ونشكرك على التذكرة اللهم تقبل صيام وقيام كل اخوتنا بالمنبر وزويهم واقاربهم اللهم قدرنا على صيامه وقيامه بالوجه الذى يرضيك يا الله 
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*بارك الله فيك يا كسلاوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بارك الله فيك الحبيب مريخابي كسلاوي على التذكره وربنا يجعلا ليك في ميزان حسناتك 

*

----------

